# Gardasee [vom Passo Rocchetta oder Passo Nota nach Limone]



## monkey10 (7. September 2009)

Hi Leute!

Bin ab Dienstag in Torbole und habe die Ehre für meine drei Mitfahrenden ein paar Touren zu planen. Nachdem ich im Juli vermehrt auf der Ostseite (Altissimo & Mt Baldo) unterwegs war, möchte ich diesmal die Westseite besser kennen lernen.

Hätte gerne den Vergleich von ein paar Sentieri vom Passo Rocchetta/Nota Richtung Limone runter.

Wär nett, wenn ihr die euch bekannten Wege in Beschreiben könnt und dabei auf *Schwierigkeitsgrad/Schlüsselstellen* und *Erlebniswert/Aussicht* eingehen könnt. Damit ich mir die Schwierigkeit vorstellen kann, wäre ein Vergleich mit folgenden Trails an der Ostseite wünschenswert (601, 6 [Dosso dei Roveri], Sentiero 2 unter der Gondel von Malcesine).

Ich selbst würd auch einfach die Trails ausprobieren. Da in unsrer Gruppe aber auch eine Dame dabei ist, würd ich gerne die folgenden Wege von vorne herein ungefähr einschätzen können.

*SENTIERO 117 (vom Passo Guil)

SENTIERO 103 (vom Passo Nota)

SENTIERO 101 (Val Signol)

SENTIERO 109 (von Corna Veccia zu Val di Pura)

SENTIERO 110 (Verbindung zu 123 oder Dalco)

SENTIERO 123 (Val di Pura)

SENTIERO 111/112 (Dalco  als weiterer Maßstab)*


Ich weiß, ich bin anspruchsvoll mit meinen Wünschen. Aber was macht man nicht alles für die Frauen 

Danke 

PS: Ach ja, wir sind ambitionierte Tourenbiker mit einem Hang für technische Trails, aber auch dem Flow nicht abgeneigt .


----------



## emvau (7. September 2009)

monkey10 schrieb:


> SENTIERO 109 (von Corna Veccia zu Val di Pura)
> SENTIERO 110 (Verbindung zu 123 oder Dalco)
> SENTIERO 123 (Val di Pura)
> SENTIERO 111/112 (Dalco  als weiterer Maßstab)[/B]


Ich sehe mich als S2-Tourenbiker und finde: die Kombination aus 109,110 und 123 ist einfach als wunderbar. 109 ist bschädigte  Schotterpiste, 110 und 123 sind trails mit einigen s2 stellen. leicht zu fahren ist val pura trotzdem nicht, denn da liegt einiges an schotter rumund manchmal wird 's auch einfach eng auf dem singletrail. aber wer dosso und 601 fährt, wird auch da spaß haben, is eher leichter. stimmungsmäßig finde ich das abends toll, am besten vom tremalzo kommend. dann ist das eine perfekte abfahrt, die wirklich viele elemente des bikes zu bieten hat. 

dalco war ich vor langer zeit mal zu fuß. der erinnerung nach würde ich sagen s4, is imo was für gaaaaaanz wenige radler. jedenfalls deutlich schwerer als deine referenztrails und eigentlich alles andere, was seinerzeit von moser beschrieben wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (7. September 2009)

Das untere Val Singol (da kommen einige Wege zusammen): Extrem steiler Karrenweg mit runden Steinen in Beton. Bei Nässe vermutlich unfahrbar, sonst Höhenmetervernichtung mit Bauch auf dem Sattel und Bremsenkiller. Man kann das spaßig finden, muss es aber nicht. 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## monkey10 (7. September 2009)

emvau schrieb:


> Ich sehe mich als S2-Tourenbiker und finde: die Kombination aus 109,110 und 123 ist einfach als wunderbar. 109 ist bschädigte  Schotterpiste, 110 und 123 sind trails mit einigen s2 stellen. leicht zu fahren ist val pura trotzdem nicht, denn da liegt einiges an schotter rumund manchmal wird 's auch einfach eng auf dem singletrail. aber wer dosso und 601 fährt, wird auch da spaß haben, is eher leichter. stimmungsmäßig finde ich das abends toll, am besten vom tremalzo kommend. dann ist das eine perfekte abfahrt, die wirklich viele elemente des bikes zu bieten hat.



super! danke für deinen beitrag . 

genau diese abfahrt hatte ich anfangs vor, du bestätigst hiermit meine erwartungen an den 123er.

ich hatte nur bedenken, dass dieser landschaftlich vielleicht uninteressant ist. klingt aber nicht so. und ich habe auch gelesen, dass viele biker die "BIKE XTREM-Race" Strecke bevorzugen bzw den Sentiero 117 (der von Moser als "herrlich" und "fast vollständig fahrbarer Trial-Downhill" bezeichnet wird ).

aber nach dem Statement von Daniel:



Fubbes schrieb:


> Das untere Val Singol (da kommen einige Wege zusammen): Extrem steiler Karrenweg mit runden Steinen in Beton. Bei Nässe vermutlich unfahrbar, sonst Höhenmetervernichtung mit Bauch auf dem Sattel und Bremsenkiller. Man kann das spaßig finden, muss es aber nicht.



...klingt zuminderst dieser beschriebene Teil total uninteressant (und langweilig) für mich. Steile Betonstrasse & Pflastersteinwege bergab sind am Gardasee manchmal eine Notwendigkeit. Aufsuchen werd ich sie aber nicht. Fahre lieber einen felsigen, steinigen oder erdigen Naturtrail 

Danke euch beiden!

LG Peter


----------



## sipaq (29. April 2010)

Wir sind letztes Jahr ins Val di Pura abgefahren. Das war irgendeine Moser-Tour (Passo Nota, Valle di Bondo, Reiterhof, Val di Pura). War das der 123? Wenn ja, gibts auch was entspannteres zur Abfahrt Richtung Limone vom Passo Nota? Wir mussten da fast 60% schieben. Oder sind wir versehentlich die Dalco-Trails gefahren?


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Wir sind letztes Jahr ins Val di Pura abgefahren. Das war irgendeine Moser-Tour (Passo Nota, Valle di Bondo, Reiterhof, Val di Pura). War das der 123? Wenn ja, gibts auch was entspannteres zur Abfahrt Richtung Limone vom Passo Nota? Wir mussten da fast 60% schieben. Oder sind wir versehentlich die Dalco-Trails gefahren?


Eine entspanntere Variante dürfte die über Corna Vecchia sein. Das sind dann zwar noch ein paar Höhenmeter mehr (ca. 120), aber zu 100% fahrbar. Du kommst dann in Vesio raus. Von Vesio kenne ich nur die Asphaltabfahrt runter nach Limone.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## emvau (29. April 2010)

also der val pura ist der 123er. vielleicht stellenweise etwas speziell, weil ein wenig schottrig, aber eigentlich für einen s2-fahrer komplett fahrbar. dalco kenne ich zu fuß  und den würde ich komplett schieben müssen. der ist aber  auch nicht der 123er. 

es gibt noch 101er oder 117er von nahe passo guil (vom nota is man da ja schnell vorne). einen davon habe ich mal gemacht, vielleicht etwas leichter ALS VAL PURA, aber weniger spassig. unten raus einfach nur steiler grobpflasterweg, oben ein paar nette Kehren, damals für mich (noch) nicht komplett fahrbar. is aber schon länger her. 

also ich mag den val pura sehr.


----------



## pedale3 (30. April 2010)

...Val Pura (123) beginnt ja sehr nett. Soweit ich's in Erinnerung hab ist der Trail Spass dort aber leider recht schnell zu Ende. Bis Limone runter hats auch dort einiges an Betonpiste und Teer.
Ich find übrigens Vollgas die Hauptstrasse nach Limone runter auch mal ganz spaßig (Ok, ist nicht ganz ungefährlich wenn man's laufen lässt).


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. April 2010)

pedale3 schrieb:


> ... Ich find übrigens Vollgas die Hauptstrasse nach Limone runter auch mal ganz spaßig (Ok, ist nicht ganz ungefährlich wenn man's laufen lässt).


Ich habe gedacht, für diese Aussage gesteinigt zu werden, aber mir geht's nach einer anstrengenden Tour im Tremalzogebiet auch manchmal so. Ein endloser Sinkflug mit tollen Blicken auf die Bucht von Limone ... und dann mit der Fähre nach Torbole ... geil! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2010)

wie kommt man denn am günstigsten von corna vecchia ins val pura auf den 123er?


----------



## emvau (30. April 2010)

auf 107er abzweigen. kurz über den sattel heben, dann schon schöner s1-s2 trail richtung dalco alm dann weiter bis zum einstieg valpura. 

alternativ bis vesio abfahren, am reitstall links weiter, kurzes stück asphalt-nebenstraße, nach der rechtskehre links über groben forstweg (kurz mal recht steil) hoch zum einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (30. April 2010)

vielen dank.

ich hab in der abfahrt zum reitstall noch nie irgendwie links wege abgehen sehen 
ich glaub da muss ich in 14 tagen mal die augen offenhalten das wir den weg über den sattel nicht verpassen. 

nach dem 5. tunnel müsste das sein wenn ich in der karte richtig gezählt habe, oder?

zur not können wir ja dann immernoch vom reitstall aus deine zweite beschreibung nehmen.


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Oder sind wir versehentlich die Dalco-Trails gefahren?



das hättest du gemerkt denke ich ...


----------



## powderJO (30. April 2010)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich hab in der abfahrt zum reitstall noch nie irgendwie links wege abgehen sehen ;.



ist auch schwer zu sehen, im geschwindigkeitsrausch runter zum reiterhof. ist ein ziemlich kleiner unscheinbarer pfad links hoch


----------



## danny80 (9. Juli 2010)

emvau schrieb:


> auf 107er abzweigen. kurz über den sattel heben, dann schon schöner s1-s2 trail richtung dalco alm dann weiter bis zum einstieg valpura.
> 
> alternativ bis vesio abfahren, am reitstall links weiter, kurzes stück asphalt-nebenstraße, nach der rechtskehre links über groben forstweg (kurz mal recht steil) hoch zum einstieg.



Ist das wirklich so problemlos machbar? Kann den Weg auf meiner Kompasskarte nicht so wirklich nachvollziehen. Oder ist es besser, erst bis Vesio abzufahren und dann wieder hoch zum "val pura" Einstieg.
Vielleicht kann mir da kurzfristig jemand helfen, Montag gehts nämlich los 
Danke...


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Juli 2010)

Einstieg nach Dalco: hinterm 5.Tunnel links hochtragen! 

Oben dann 102-109 zur Kreuzung. Aber AFAIK ist der Einstieg direkt in den 123er wegen abgerutscht gesperrt, man muss erstne Aussenschleife machen. Und 123 lohnt nicht, da kein Flow, wie meine Mitradler berichteten (ich hatte das Auto).
102-109 ist aber sehr fetziges Geballere (am Anfang kurz steil und ne Stufe, aber dann...).
111 ist immer noch die lustigste Abfahrt von dalco, man muss als Normalo zwar erstmal schieben bergab, aber dann machts Spass. 

Justmy2ct.


----------



## danny80 (10. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einstieg nach Dalco: hinterm 5.Tunnel links hochtragen!
> 
> Oben dann 102-109 zur Kreuzung. Aber AFAIK ist der Einstieg direkt in den 123er wegen abgerutscht gesperrt, man muss erstne Aussenschleife machen. Und 123 lohnt nicht, da kein Flow, wie meine Mitradler berichteten (ich hatte das Auto).
> 102-109 ist aber sehr fetziges Geballere (am Anfang kurz steil und ne Stufe, aber dann...).
> ...



AFAIK? Kannst bitte mal übersetzen 
111 ist mir glaub zu heftig, aber ich schau's mir mal an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anselm_X (10. Juli 2010)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Einstieg nach Dalco: hinterm 5.Tunnel links hochtragen!
> 
> Oben dann 102-109 zur Kreuzung.


Genau richtig, ab Passo Nota die "Corna Vecchia" Tour (geht erst bergauf) bis zur 5.ten Tunneldurchfahrt (der Pfad heißt da übrigens 106). Dann geht links ein erdiger Steig hoch zum Grat. Oben erst links leicht bergauf abbiegen, bei der nächsten Pfadkreuzung dann rechts bergab (102). Ist an der Stelle recht steil und technisch und nicht sooo versierte Fahrer werden eher schieben. Danach wird es aber recht bald flowig, man folgt einfach dem Pfad 102 (schöne Ausblicke auf Limone und den See). Dabei IGNORIERT man alle Abzweige nach links (also nicht Richtung Dalco/Malga Dalco abfahren). Der Weg geht immer leicht bergab, und ändert nach einen Kreuzung seinen Namen auf 109. Ziemlich schön zu fahren.



> Aber AFAIK ist der Einstieg direkt in den 123er wegen abgerutscht gesperrt, man muss erstne Aussenschleife machen. Und 123 lohnt nicht, da kein Flow, wie meine Mitradler berichteten (ich hatte das Auto).


Stimmt so leider nicht. Zwar ist das letzte Stück Weg an einer Schotterreise in der Tat etwas abgerutscht, sehr schotterig und in Teilen auch etwas ausgesetzt. Lässt sich aber mit etwas alpiner Erfahrung ganz passabel passieren/schieben. (Einmal muss man den "neuen" Pfad links unten wählen, der obere ist nur noch ein Sims, sieht man aber gleich).
Und der 123 (Val Pura) ist ein Genuss. Bis auf zwei S3/S4-Schlüsselstellen im unteren Teil ist der Pfad zwar steil, stufig und schotterig, aber immer sehr fair.
Die letzen 150 HM nach Limone runter (ab dem Wasserhäuschen) sind aber tatsächlich Beton/Teer, über den mancher nicht so versierte Fahrer sicher ganz froh sein wird...
Grüße von Anselm (der genau die Tour am vergangenen Samstag gefahren ist).


----------



## danny80 (10. Juli 2010)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Genau richtig, ab Passo Nota die "Corna Vecchia" Tour (geht erst bergauf) bis zur 5.ten Tunneldurchfahrt (der Pfad heißt da übrigens 106). Dann geht links ein erdiger Steig hoch zum Grat. Oben erst links leicht bergauf abbiegen, bei der nächsten Pfadkreuzung dann rechts bergab (102). Ist an der Stelle recht steil und technisch und nicht sooo versierte Fahrer werden eher schieben. Danach wird es aber recht bald flowig, man folgt einfach dem Pfad 102 (schöne Ausblicke auf Limone und den See). Dabei IGNORIERT man alle Abzweige nach links (also nicht Richtung Dalco/Malga Dalco abfahren). Der Weg geht immer leicht bergab, und ändert nach einen Kreuzung seinen Namen auf 109. Ziemlich schön zu fahren.
> 
> 
> Stimmt so leider nicht. Zwar ist das letzte Stück Weg an einer Schotterreise in der Tat etwas abgerutscht, sehr schotterig und in Teilen auch etwas ausgesetzt. Lässt sich aber mit etwas alpiner Erfahrung ganz passabel passieren/schieben. (Einmal muss man den "neuen" Pfad links unten wählen, der obere ist nur noch ein Sims, sieht man aber gleich).
> ...



TOP  Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen! Dann werde ich mich nächste Woche auch mal dieser Tour annehmen.

Und vom 109er kommt man dann problemlos zum Einstieg des 123? Wie gesagt, ist auf meiner Karte nicht eindeutig zu sehen.
Grüße
Dani


----------



## Anselm_X (10. Juli 2010)

danny80 schrieb:


> Und vom 109er kommt man dann problemlos zum Einstieg des 123?



Genau so isses, man muss nur immer auf dem 109er bleiben (relativ einfach zu finden, allerdings sind die Wegweiser schon sehr verwittert und schwer zu lesen).

Tipp: Gehe doch mal auf folgende Seite
http://www.gpsies.com
Dann auf "Vollbild" schalten und die Gegend um Limone rauszoomen.
Dann oben rechts in dem Drop-Down Listenfeld "OSM Fahrrad" als Karte auswählen.
Wenn Du jetzt noch weiter zoomst, bekommst Du die Wegnummern ab einer best. Vergrößerung angezeigt.
Wenn Du einen GPS hast, kannst Dir auf GPSIES einfach einen Track abklicken und auf Dein GPS-Gerät laden.

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## danny80 (10. Juli 2010)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> Genau so isses, man muss nur immer auf dem 109er bleiben (relativ einfach zu finden, allerdings sind die Wegweiser schon sehr verwittert und schwer zu lesen).
> 
> Tipp: Gehe doch mal auf folgende Seite
> http://www.gpsies.com
> ...



Super, hat funktioniert. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

mfg
Dani


----------



## mali5 (29. Juli 2015)

*Trails oberhalb Limone – aktueller Zustand*

Habe in diesem und diversen anderen Threads im Forum dazu allerlei (aber zT ältere) Infos entnommen aber auch, dass der Zustand sich schon mal ändert, nicht nur durch Erosion sondern auch durch „Pflegemaßnahmen“. Habe vor 2 Wochen mit Schrecken festgestellt, dass der Abschnitt zwischen Passo Guil und Rocchetta jetzt 2 Meter breit und „Rollstuhl-gerecht“ planiert worden ist (siehe Foto). Gleiches passiert nach meiner Info derzeit auch mit dem 120er (ab Bocca dei Fortini ins Val Piana, derzeit wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt, siehe Foto).


Da ich die Trails Richtung Limone alle gar nicht kenne und in der 2. Augusthälfte mal fahren will, frag ich hier doch mal nach *aktuellen Infos*. Schön wären Aussagen wie zB

-„123er viel loser Schotter in Melonengröße“

-„Felsstufen und Spitzkehren (auch mit Versetzen)“

Wobei meine Präferenz bei letzterem liegt 

Ach ja, eine Einstufung laut STS wäre auch nett. Bin dabei eher konservativ, den 422er ab Rocchetta (linker Trail) bis Forstweg sehe ich als S0-S1 mit zwei bis drei Stellen leichtes S2.









Folgende Trails habe ich derzeit im Fokus:

*-102-109-123* (scheint ja eine der beliebtesten Varianten, werde ich vermutlich so fahren)

*-111*

*-112*

*-102* bis ganz unten ins Val del Sangol (dazu habe ich gar nix gefunden, kennt das jemand? – ist das der, den man vom Passo Guil aus sehen kann?)

*-117* ab Passo Guil (ist ja offenbar vor 5 Jahren für BikeXtreme mal „hergerichtet“ worden, wie ist der denn heute?)

*-217* – Laut Kompasskarte verläuft der genau im Taleinschnitt des Muravalle. Laut 4Land und Supertrailmap läuft der 217 nördlich oberhalb auf Kamm bzw Grat. Gibt es beide Varianten oder nur eine und wer kennt ggf welche?

Falls ich in meiner Liste den oder die „besten“ vergessen habe (meine Vorlieben hatte ich ja erwähnt), bitte gerne ergänzen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2015)

Das sieht ja grauslig aus! Vermutlich mit EU-Fördermitteln finanziert


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2015)

Ach, ein paar Motofahrer und einen Winter später...

123 ist wohl immer noch flowig, bis auf zwei drei heftigere Stellen.
102 ins Val Singol ist 1mio Spitzkehren und wenig Trail dazwischen
111 ist lustig, Tiefschotter und Bröselkanten, wenig ausgesetzt.
112 ist ja bekannt.
Fotos zu all diesen Trails findest du auf Trailhunter. Zum 112 jede Menge Videos, zB von rainer525 oder harald philipp.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> 123 ist wohl immer noch flowig, bis auf zwei drei heftigere Stellen.


Also den 123 als flowig zu bezeichnen?! Respekt, wer das für sich behaupten kann. Ich bin da schon mit schmerzenden Bremsfingern angekommen und fand den kürzlich prinzipiell ok, aber flowig?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Juli 2015)

Naja ist halt kein Gestolpere wie die anderen drei.


----------



## mali5 (1. August 2015)

@cxfahrer - Danke schon mal!

123er und 112er werde ich wohl mal fahren, wobei was genau meinst du mit "Gestolpere" ? - ist das tiefer Grobschotter oder Felsstufen oder...?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> 102 ins Val Singol ist 1mio Spitzkehren und wenig Trail dazwischen


1 mio Spitzkehren klingt ja erstmal gut, 1mio ist ja fast noch mehr als beim 136-Spitzkehren-Trail am Idrosee ?  - Untergrund wird vermutlich nicht so schön erdig sein wie dort, also hier eher tiefer Grobschotter wie bei den Nachbar-Trails ?



mali5 schrieb:


> *-117* ab Passo Guil (ist ja offenbar vor 5 Jahren für BikeXtreme mal „hergerichtet“ worden, wie ist der denn heute?)
> *-217* – Laut Kompasskarte verläuft der genau im Taleinschnitt des Muravalle. Laut 4Land und Supertrailmap läuft der 217 nördlich oberhalb auf Kamm bzw Grat. Gibt es beide Varianten oder nur eine und wer kennt ggf welche?


Kann zu den beiden auch jemand was sagen? - Sind die üblichen Gardasee-Kenner @UncleHo & @isartrails & ??? überfragt oder derzeit nicht online?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2015)

102 unten  bin ich nicht selber runter aber nach Fotos und Berichten kann man sich das ersparen.


----------



## timtim (1. August 2015)

Flow im 123 sieht durchaus oft so aus ,prinzipiell kann man aber (fast ?!)Alles fahren.....umsetzen ist dort nicht nötig....
Interessant ist auch die oft nasse schräge Steinplatte im unteren Teil , mir ist dort mal das Rad über die Klippe gestürzt.




C01083 by andreas gronow, auf Flickr


----------



## die_wade (25. April 2017)

Servus zusammen,

war in der Gegend um Limone noch nicht großartig unterwegs. Den 117/103 bin ich glaub schon gefahren vor 3 Jahren, aber hab den ziemlich unfahrbar mit schwierigen Bachquerungen in Erinnerung... weiß aber net mal mehr ob das wirklich der war

Gibt es ein Update für die Zustände der Wege?

Mich interessiert v.a. der 123 (Val Pura), 117/103 (von Passo Guil) und 120/103 (von Bocca dei Fortini)


----------

